
There's Free Labor in Video Games - robg
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/05/theres-free-labor-in-video-games/#more-3251
======
arien
I'm not too sure about this. The main issue is that people play to have fun.
When they realise that their "efforts" to have fun are being used for
something else, suddenly the game isn't a game anymore and they become
reluctant to use it. So any implementation of this scheme might really flop if
it's not done in a great way.

I'm actually very interested in this topic, since one of the ideas I'm
developing is based on gaming, and the perception of the users is something
that I consider will decide the success of this idea.

~~~
jcl
Conversely, there exist people who will do work for disproportionately poor
compensation just because they like feeling useful -- the driving force behind
Mechanical Turk.

~~~
arien
True, but I don't think these people fit in the 'gamer' category (or rather,
'dedicated gamer'). Well, generalising is bad, but you get the idea. I see
them as two (almost) opposed concepts :P

And I mean opposed as in, gaming is usually done for your own sake and
enjoyment (with or without friends), nothing to do with helping someone else,
most of the time. I don't mean gamers are unfriendly people (I'm a gamer
myself), just that the concept of gaming is more a personal goal than an
altruist one.

